# Shop Made Track Saw



## tedelis (Jan 24, 2015)

I had this posted in another sub forum. I'm new here and saw this one, so im posting it again.

I am starting to build a new cabinet for my router table. Like a lot of projects, breaking down the sheet goods comes first. I was sick of using a straight edge and offsetting by 1 1/2", then double checking, then triple checking, then cutting, then starting the process all over again. So I decided to make a "track saw". I saw a youtube video with something similar and it looked like a good idea to me.

I had an extra section of t-track laying around, so I started by mounting it to my circular saw. I drilled and tapped for the bolts. The track can easily go on and off.











Then I cut an 8' and a 52" section of 3/4" ply and put a dado in them that exactly matched the t-track. The dado was spaced far enough from the edge so the first pass with the saw would make it almost like a zero clearance insert.


























I broke down 2 sheets of 3/4" ply with it so far and am very pleased with the results. In the past I cut the pieces over sized, then trimed them at the table saw. Not anymore. Now its easy.... mark the size, clamp to line, and cut. Perfect every time. The tear out is next to nothing. Probably not as nice as a Festool, but a hell of a lot cheaper! It cost me nothing, I had the track and the plywood was going to be extra from the router cabinet project.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice way to break down sheet goods. I like it.


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Very handy! Thanks for posting, Tim.
Sid


----------



## issyharleyguy (Mar 10, 2009)

*Great Idea!*

I have been contemplating building an edge guide for my circular saw but have always experienced a slight degree of "wandering" when using a clamped straight edge. This totally solves that issue. Thanks!


----------



## shuja.shaher (Oct 18, 2014)

That is a good brilliant idea
Very cheap to make
Will be losing some cutting depth though


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Shuja; it's only for cutting plywood so depth shouldn't really be an issue(?)...
With the jig + 3/4" ply + tooth clearance it should only be at maybe 1 3/4" total. Lots of depth adjustment to spare.


----------



## Ray Newman (Mar 9, 2009)

Interesting jig design. if done right, such jigs are very accurate. It is one of those shop projects that after fabricating and utilizing it, you ask yourself: "Why did I wait so long to build one?"

Before I took plunge and went to a Fe$tool track saw, I utilized a similar shop fabricated and the old and now discontinued Porter-Cable Trim Saw. Worked every well and I found that it worked even better after replacing the regular blade and installed a dedicated carbide tipped plywood-only blade. Saw performance and cut increased noticeably for the better.

The only downside to the unit was the complete lack of effective dust control and I periodically have sinus issues.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Instead of the saw's guide riding in a dado, I laid in a T track and used the matching insert to attach to the saw. 
I fail to see how it could be more accurate. No DC though.


----------

